# Caught a really big LMB



## MrSimon (Jun 3, 2011)

Was on a fishing trip in northern New York over the holiday weekend and caught this fellow. I didn't take any measurements, but he sure felt heavy. I think maybe even 5lbs.











We also caught some really nice pike, SMB, and walleye.











And the boat we rented was super nice!!!


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome report! That Bass looks like a 5 pounder for sure. Is this the "annual" trip or was this some place different? What did they charge for the boat rental?


----------



## KMixson (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are some nice fish. congrats.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 3, 2011)

Good times. Can I hang out with you guys?


----------



## one100grand (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice fish - the LMB is good, but I'm definitely more envious of that SMB -that thing is HUGE!


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Yup, its our annual trip to Black Lake, New York. We stayed at The Log Cabins. Great place!!

The boat was a Crestliner with a new 75HP Tohatsu 2 stroke. It ran like a top and pushed that really heavy boat at 30mph. We paid right around $100 per day for the boat. That included 18 gallons of gas. I figure we used about 15 or 16 gallons in three full days of fishing. Not bad for a 75.

If you like smallies, check these out. Same trip. And no, these are not all the same fish - all different ones.


----------



## freetofish (Jun 3, 2011)

and I just must ask what you were using to catch these fish.....and/or where did you buy them.
just kidding,,, good looking fish... proud and envious.
peace


----------



## bulldog (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome smallies!!! Jelous.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome report! Wish they grew smallies that big around here!


----------



## fish devil (Jun 3, 2011)

:twisted: Solid greenie you got there. Nice dark color. Could possibly be a 5lber. Looks like an overall successful trip for you guys. =D>


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm happy to share how we caught them. Most of the bass were caught on Senkos in about 4-6 feet of water on the outside weed line. Everything else was caught on small spoons while drifting over large weed beds. 

Believe it or not, we were fishing for pike and walleye, the bass were really a bonus.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2011)

I would say around 5lbs - and nice other fish as well

Great job =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice report - great fish =D>


----------



## onyxoutdoors (Jun 5, 2011)

Those are some really nice fish! Good job!


----------



## one100grand (Jun 5, 2011)

Can I come with you next year to catch those smallies? I've never seen so many quality smallmouth pulled in such a short time. I can spend the entire summer on the South Fork of the Shennandoah River - which is supposed to be some of the best smallmouth fishing around and I'd be lucky to have a haul like that!


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 5, 2011)

I can honestly say that catching lots of big smallies is easy at that like. One morning they were so active I caught 11 in 30 minutes. They weren't as big as the ones in the pictures, but they weren't dinks either.

Granted, we've been fishing this lake for a decade and pretty much know right where to go, but even in our first few years we were catching big fish.

If anyone plans a trip up to Black Lake, send me a PM and I'll tell you exactly where and how we caught these fish. I'm not stingy with information. I figure everyone deserves a shot at good fishing. Just throw most of them back :wink:


----------



## Zum (Jun 5, 2011)

Seems like a great water sysyem.
Abundant species and some big ones as well.
Nice post.


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 5, 2011)

Since you guys seem to like fish pictures (who doesn't), I'll post some more. This was the first time my dad came with us. It was just him, my brother, and me. It was a great father son trip. My Dad hadn't really fished in years and years, but he did great and had a blast. We even had two or three times where at least two of us caught fish at the same time.


----------

